# Popup schließen mit OK Button



## makober (27 Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verwende WINCC V6.0 und möchte ein Popup-Fenster mittels OK Button schließen.

Also quasi die Funktion des X Buttons übernehmen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das anstellen soll.

Danke


----------



## Praktikant (28 Oktober 2006)

wenn das popup ein bildfenster ist , dann hiermit:

Item.Parent.Parent.Parent.ScreenItems("Bildfenster1").Visible = False


----------



## buffi4711 (28 Oktober 2006)

*Wie funktioniert ein PopUp unter WinCC*

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich überhaupt ein Popup-Fenster unter WinCC6 hin.
Mache das zur Zeit so, das ich ein Fenster Sichtbar oder Unsichtbar mache.

Gruß Buffi4711


----------



## Praktikant (28 Oktober 2006)

unter wincc v6.0 so


```
Dim WS
Dim WSHShell

Set WS = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
WS.Popup "Multiple lines?" & vbCrLf & "OK..."
```

hiermit wird das popup automatisch geschlossen

```
WS.Popup "Multiple lines?" & vbCrLf & "OK...",5,"Titel"
```


----------



## makober (30 Oktober 2006)

*Vielen Dank, aber...*

Danke für die Antwort.

Habe den Code als VBS-Aktion eingefügt.

Das Fenster ist ein Bildfenster, das schließen funktioniert aber nicht. :-(

Vielleicht noch einen Tip auf Lager?

Danke


----------



## Bender25 (30 Oktober 2006)

makober schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> 
> Habe den Code als VBS-Aktion eingefügt.
> 
> ...


 
Hab dir eine Text Datei angehängt. Bei mir schreibt es leider alles in eine ZeileSollte so funktionieren...


----------



## Praktikant (30 Oktober 2006)

hi,

bei mir funktioniert es. kannst du mal den code posten ?


----------



## makober (31 Oktober 2006)

*Der Problemcode*

Hallo,

ich erzeuge einen Button und gehe auf Ereignisse und gebe dann folgenden Code ein:

Sub OnClick(ByVal Item) 
Item.Parent.Parent.Parent.ScreenItems("@Air_Mass_Limits").Visible = False
End Sub

Mehr nicht. Sollte doch so gehen oder ???

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## makober (31 Oktober 2006)

*Es Funktioniert*

Hallo,

hab meinen Fehler gefunden.

Ich darf natürlich nicht den Namen des Bildes verwenden sondern muss den namen des Bildfensters verwenden, dann klappts auch prima.

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe,


----------

